# cannibalism



## trash diver

Just for the sake of curiosity,how many of you would resort to cannabalism in a life or death situation? I'm reading a book about the Donner party.


----------



## Pheonix

I would imagine human meat is tough and stringy. maybe only good stewed. I would much rather eat some good tasting meat. but if in a survival situation I would eat human if I don't have the proper supplies to hunt wild game, since it would actually be easier to hunt a human with simple manipulation. when in a survival situation conserving energy is very important and thus the easy kill is better than the hard kill.


----------



## Menyun

... let it soak in milk for a day or 2 to get the human tag out and season it properly and it will be good tasting meat...


----------



## Puckett

i would so eat someone, i wouldnt even think twice about it. but then again im a fatty lol


----------



## dharma bum

it may depend on my situation too. if i was stuck somewhere (literally stuck and couldn't move) and i knew i would never be found, i don't think so. what's the point when you know you're going to die anyway? just prolongs the suffering of your situation. other than a scenario like that, sure, if someone dead could keep me alive long enough to possibly find help.


----------



## Raging Bird

Menyun said:


> ... let it soak in milk for a day or 2 to get the human tag out and season it properly and it will be good tasting meat...



Man you've got a cannibal's username, that tidbit didn't surprise me in the least lol


----------



## Raging Bird

I'd jump at the opportunity for cannibalism, though. Not sure if I'd be down if it took a hunt. Consensual cannibalism only.


----------



## bIackswan




----------



## Vonuist

Cannibalism is primarily a social phenomenon, rather than a physical one.
Cultures that actually practised it are far outnumbered by those who were accused of it. It has been a very convenient tool for the denigration of "primitive" cultures, particularly in those countries that were invaded by Europeans.

'Columbus and Other Cannibals' by Jack D Forbes is a fantastic book and one that everyone should read at some point.

When it comes to eating other people, I'd be very concerned about eating a modern domesticated human, their lifestyle and diet is generally poor and, if butchery is to be our guideline, it would be pointless trying to eat a human over about 14 or 15 years or age as they would be quite tough and stringy.

Jonathon Swift, the satirist, once suggested, that the children of the poor could be raised for meat, it would certainly help with the population crisis.


----------



## Rancho

I have an intense desire to try it actually just outta curiosity


----------



## Earth

During WWII in Germany and also earlier, during the Russian Revolution - people lived off human flesh.

I can't say for sure I would as well if in that kind of situation, because I don't know what frame of mind I'd be in.
But as of right now, no - there's no way I'd eat human flesh....
I'd rather starve.

Then again, if it were an enemy.......................... maybe


----------



## carnytrash

Once read a book that was all about cannibal serial killers that was full of very insightful things. Such as the fact that there used to be a website where people could link up - eaters would be able to meet their meals and make a consenting contract in case any questions were raised later. After reading that book, the thought of cannibalism seems far less absurd than it once had.


----------



## Pheonix

most old cannibal tribes only eat their enemies. after killing an enemy spy from the other tribe now you have this big piece of meat and a starving tribe. most cannibal tribes didn't kill for food they killed for other reasons and just made the best of a dead body that they had to dispose of in one way or another. personally I think the made they right decision. if I had to kill someone for self-defense in a society with little resources I would make the same decision.


----------



## Vonuist

pheonix said:


> most old cannibal tribes only eat their enemies. after killing an enemy spy from the other tribe now you have this big piece of meat and a starving tribe. most cannibal tribes didn't kill for food they killed for other reasons and just made the best of a dead body that they had to dispose of in one way or another. personally I think the made they right decision. if I had to kill someone for self-defense in a society with little resources I would make the same decision.



My issue with cannibalism would be that the healthiest cannibal diet would involve eating people as far removed from your own gene pool as possible and I'd genuinely be a bit worried that other people might interpret that as racism which, I think, makes me the most politically correct human being who has ever lived and so I now appoint myself god king of everything.

Let the festivities commence!


----------



## Cardboard

"I'd eat people if it was legal..."
I have only eaten placenta, but I am all about some human meat.
also, this...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hufu


----------



## Redd Capp

We could render all the fat obese Americans and use there blubber as fuel oil. Dont even have to kill them just wait until they die of there own 'natural' Causes


----------



## Monterey

I would die before I ate a person.

- Monterey


----------



## Raging Bird

I drank coors riding through Colorado and Sierra Nevada riding into CA from SLC...just got off the Donner Pass route and can't say I didn't think about it...


----------



## EphemeralStick

Eh I think they would have to die naturally as opposed to me "hunting" them. I'd never kill someone to eat them in a survival setting, unless of course they came at me first then its game on.


----------



## wildboy860

Im down, where the bodies at?


----------



## Deleted member 5971

trash diver said:


> Just for the sake of curiosity,how many of you would resort to cannabalism in a life or death situation? I'm reading a book about the Donner party.


depending on how nihilistic i feel at that moment wud defidently determine that. given the human was dead or i had no means of harm to it (him/her for watever reason be). of course i wud resort to eating human flesh.


----------



## kidbob

nobodys said it atleast none that ive seen.......eat a fucking vegan lmao
u know its lean mean the good parts would be like bacon mmm mbacon...... a female would be best i would presume do to her breast and rear as well as nice thighs and chicken wing like frame one would assume throw a little hotsauce on it and u got taco bell right?
i promise u this i have a 300 pound fat kid in me who refuses to starve so if ur the last fucking meal.ubetter not run i want to eat well and if i have to hunt u..........u better know how to disapear..


----------



## thapoet

i wasnt even really hungry.....


----------



## p4r4d0x

I'd rather starve than eat another human being. 
Regardless of circumstances.


----------



## sucio

Best way to dispose of all the people I , I mean SWIM kill. DELICIOUS


----------



## sucio

My, I mean SWIM favorite part... The bootyhole


----------



## Donnie

I suppose the only way in which, for me at least, cannibalism would be justifiable is if the person died of natural causes and you were starving to death, and to salvage the remains would be your only source of nutrition.

I don't think you could ever morally justify killing/hunting a person to prolong your own longevity. After committing such an atrocity, how could experiencing life still have value? I think I'd rather just die.


----------



## kennacoconut

I woudn't eat someone in a life-or-death situation. A lot of humans are sick and unhealthy, so I'd rather starve. Plus I couldn't kill anyone, at least not with physical force. But a human that survives long enough to be one of the last food sources on the planet would probably be too difficult to trap, lol. Plus, what would I use as bait? Me?!

Great question though xD


----------



## Odin

Donnie said:


> I don't think you could ever morally justify killing/hunting a person to prolong your own longevity. After committing such an atrocity, how could experiencing life still have value?


 
I think killing an intelligent thinking being outa avarice is an abhorrent act.

Even if someone were to die of natural causes and then I could consume the flesh to survive it would be something I would try resist.

Not to mention cannibalism causes Kuru ~ http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kuru_(disease)



> *Kuru* is an incurable degenerative neurological disorder that is a type of transmissible spongiform encephalopathy, caused by a prion found in humans.[1] The term "kuru" derives from the Fore word "kuria/guria" ("to shake"),[2] a reference to the body tremors that are a classic symptom of the disease; it is also known among the Fore as the _laughing sickness_ due to the pathologic bursts of laughter people would display when afflicted with the disease. It is now widely accepted that Kuru was transmitted among members of the Fore tribe of Papua New Guinea via cannibalism.[3]


 
...
..
.

mwhaahahah... >.>


----------



## Benny

Odin said:


> I think killing an intelligent thinking being outa avarice is an abhorrent act.
> 
> Even if someone were to die of natural causes and then I could consume the flesh to survive it would be something I would try resist.
> 
> Not to mention cannibalism causes Kuru ~ http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kuru_(disease)
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> ..
> .
> 
> mwhaahahah... >.>


Basically a version of mad cow disease. I've done a lot of fucked up things in my life and cannibalism is a line that i wont cross. Now that i've said that, i'll probably be tested in the future in a life and death situation.


----------



## Odin

Catholicism: 1.2 billion cannibals strong.

And in fairness...

A rebuttal.

http://www.thecatholicthing.org/columns/2011/the-eucharist-a-cannibalism.html

Life is full of contradictions and rationalizations.

Just thought it interesting that historically early Christianity has been accused of cannibalism.


----------

